# Time Capsule morte



## gaudric (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour

Ma Time Capsule (V1) vient de me lacher...
J'ai un peu farfouillé sur le net et tenter plusieurs choses, sans succès :

- elle ne fait pas partie du programme de remplacement, programme qui n'est plus en marche
- apres être passé dans un Genius Bar, on m'a dit qu'on ne pouvait rien fair pour moi et que je pouvais toujours chercher un magasin qui la répare
- apres avoir parlé à l'assistance téléphone, rien non plus (j'ai essayé de faire jouer le fait que j'ai acheté un mac il y a une semaine)

Donc je cherche des solutions...

Si je passes dans une boutique agrée, on va peut etre pouvoir me la réparer mais ça va me couter des sous...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

Si je trouve un pote qui a un mac avec apple care, vous pensez que je peux faire du forcing ? meme s'ils n'ont pas été acheté en meme temps :s ?


----------



## storme (18 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Une de plus HS 

Si c'est la partie alimentation qui est HS tu peut toujours l'ouvrir pour récupérer le DD est ainsi récupérer tes données.


----------



## gaudric (18 Février 2012)

c'est un DD à brancher comment ?
c'est réparable et si oui, est ce que tu penses que ça vaut le coup


----------



## storme (18 Février 2012)

gaudric a dit:


> Si je trouve un pote qui a un mac avec apple care, vous pensez que je peux faire du forcing ? meme s'ils n'ont pas été acheté en meme temps :s ?



Le problème risque d'être le numéro de série de la Time capsule qui est rattaché à ton propre compte 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




gaudric a dit:


> c'est un DD à brancher comment ?



C'est du SATA, il suffit de le mettre dans un boîtier externe pour tester.


----------



## gaudric (18 Février 2012)

et si j'achete maintenant un apple care pour mon imac par exemple (donc 175euro), est ce que ça pourrait marcher ? ça reviendrait moins chère que de racheter une TC mais bon...


----------



## storme (18 Février 2012)

Il me semble que si la Time capsule à était acheté après l'Imac, il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas.

Sous réserve qu'il ne fasse pas le rapprochement avec ton coup de fil...


----------



## gaudric (18 Février 2012)

la TC a été acheté avant mon ancien imac que je n'ai plus.
et mon nouvel imac n'est pas sous apple care, juste garantie normal.
Et le mac mini de mon frere (qui a juste 1 semaine) n'est pas non plus sous apple care.


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2012)

De toutes façons, APple ne répare pas les TimeCapsule en panne. Si elles sont sous garantie (ou applecare), il l'a remplace par une neuve et tu ne récupères donc pas le contenu du disque dur...

Si les données contenues sont importantes, tu as intérêt à démonter la TC, récupérer le disque, acheter un boitier pour disque dur externe, y installer le disque de la TC et récupérer tes données.


----------



## storme (18 Février 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Si les données contenues sont importantes, tu as intérêt à démonter la TC, récupérer le disque, acheter un boitier pour disque dur externe, y installer le disque de la TC et récupérer tes données.



La raison de mon premier message 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h54 ----------




gaudric a dit:


> mon nouvel imac n'est pas sous apple care, juste garantie normal.



Si tu veut la faire passer sous garantie, tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire :rateau:


----------



## gaudric (19 Février 2012)

"Vous devez avoir acheté un périphérique AirPort ou Time Capsule deux ans au maximum avant lachat de votre Mac ou pendant la période de couverture de votre AppleCare Protection Plan."

Meme si je prend un Apple Care maintenant, je l'ai dans les fesses... ma TC a plus de 4ans...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h44 ----------

Brico mac peut réparer l'alim pour 80 euros. Je pense faire ça.


----------



## storme (19 Février 2012)

gaudric a dit:


> ... ma TC a plus de 4ans...




A la en effet, c'est mort !

Je suis même surpris qu'une alimentation de Time capsule puise tenir 4 ans :rateau:


----------



## gaudric (19 Février 2012)

avec tout ce que j'ai pu lire, oui au final j'ai eu de la chance 
Je vais voir avec BricoMac et si 80euros peuvent sauver mon disque, et bien je dis banco
(ou benco)


----------



## Carone (25 Janvier 2013)

gaudric a dit:


> avec tout ce que j'ai pu lire, oui au final j'ai eu de la chance
> Je vais voir avec BricoMac et si 80euros peuvent sauver mon disque, et bien je dis banco
> (ou benco)



Bonjour, 
je suis dans le même cas que toi. Une time capsule vieille de 4 ans dont l'alim vient de rendre l'âme.
J'ai contacté apple qui ne veut rien savoir... Je ne pense pas passer par la case apple store...

As-tu fait réparer ta TC chez bricomac? Ca donne quoi...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bobmouhaha (5 Avril 2013)

idem TC de 4 ans dead. 
ça donne quoi Bricomac? ils réparent, récupèrent les data? 
Vous allez en racheter une nouvelle ou vous passez sur une autre solution de sauvegarde?
Merci+++


----------



## Elbalo (6 Avril 2013)

Bon, bah je me sens moins seul...

Hier, j'ai voulu améliorer ma connexion internet et j'ai déplacé ma Time capsule...
Quand je l'ai rallumée, le voyant vert est passé à orange fixe et j'entends maintenant un mini-clacquement en continu...
C'est bien le bruit d'un DD mort ? 
Elle date de 2009 - 2d génération - je change le DD comme ifixit le raconte ou alors je laisse tomber ? l'alim va-t-elle lâcher dans 3 mois ? 
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## TCK 12 (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous!
Voilà j'expose mon problème, j'ai acheté comme beaucoup de personnes une time capsule en février 2009 d'une capacité de 500Go (2nde Génération) mais en 2011 elle me lâche , elle s éteint toute seule dans le processus dallumage après le voyant clignotant orange, je suis donc allé voir apple et m'ont dit la même chose que toi gaudric, puis ensuite je l'ai mis de côté, en début d'année (février 3013) je me suis rendu à un magasin sur Lyon pensant que le problème venait de lalimentation (vice du condensateur) mais non, après avoir examiné ma time capsule le disque dur semblait intacte et chose rare l'alim aussi ce qui à merdé c'est la carte mère, j'ai donc attendu et j'ai finis par trouvé une carte mère (1ére Génération) neuve sur eBay, à 15 ça valait le coût puisqu'en remontant le petit, la time capsule m'a ponté sont petit voyant vert avec surprise, et aujourd'hui après l'avoir débranché de sa multiprise j'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi Elbalo, voyant fixe orange avec le petit clap du disque dur, cela vient du démarrage, mais es-ce l'allumage ? le disque dur ? je ne pense pas à la carte mère puisque la machine démarre est ne s'éteint pas. Si on peut s'aider et connaître le problème. Car je me suis attaché a cette belle merde de time capsule ^^. Merci encore pour vos réponses.
Cdt


----------

